# light tackle in Montauk



## mfwhite60

4 of us from Houston make an annual pilgrimage to Montauk to chase blues, albies and strippers...they always cuss me as it takes a while to fight these bruisers but what a time i have!


----------



## GulfCoast1102

That looks an awful lot like a bonito to me. Is it not?

Either way, nice fish, and i can attest to catching them on light tackle! It is a blast!!


----------



## mfwhite60

i've always called them false albies but i'm probably wrong! it's a toss up as to whose more of a brute - the albie or a really mas 8lb bluefish!


----------



## GulfCoast1102

I would suggest that your fish is a bonito. I've got one that looks an awful lot like it. 

Light tackle fishing for em is a blast!!

Those blues have got some serious dentures on em!! Bout like a king mackerel.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

GulfCoast1102 said:


> That looks an awful lot like a bonito to me. Is it not?
> 
> Either way, nice fish, and i can attest to catching them on light tackle! It is a blast!!


Not a BonitO, this should help. 
BonitO have teeth & straight lines, you can eat.
Bonita no teeth, squiggly lines. ..... ICM


----------



## Demeter

My brother and I have been talking about taking a Montauk trip. 
Do you have any recommendations on places to stay, guides to hire?


----------



## Permit Rat

I'm late joining this thread, but WTH. Ice Cream Man, that is a great chart for telling the difference between the 3 most common "bonitos" found in the Atlantic. I think the confusion arises, because the Atlantic bonito is very rare in southern waters and in Florida, they call a little tunny a "bonito." The skipjack is also found in the south but offshore and usually in the Summertime. In Florida they call them, "oceanic bonito." I don't think these fish venture into the nearshore waters of Montauk, the Cape (Cod) or the Islands (Martha's Vineyard/Nantucket).

But then again, in my day, we never saw little tunny in those areas either. It has only been since the mid-late 80's that these fish were found along with the original Atlantic bonito. Incidentally, it was the same time period when tarpon and permit were first caught along the south shore of Cape Cod.

My question would be what you gentlemen think of as "light tackle." 10 lb.? 6 lb.? 4 lb.? The OP's photos shows him using mono, so the line's breaking strength would be closer to what his service spool says. But in another photo I see a dark line that could be braid. Even 6 lb. braid will break at up to 12 lbs., depending on the brand.....is that light tackle too? Just asking.


----------

